# Classical Cello Solo works



## changeup (Feb 16, 2014)

One of my colleague borrowed my JS Bach's Unaccompanied Cello Suites and really liked them.

She asked me for more cello solo works. I gave her some Cello sonatas, but she said she did not want piano accompaniment. 

From my limited knowledge of classical music, I cannot think of any other unaccompanied Cello piece. Therefore I have to seek for help.

Please recommend me any solo cello piece that is in the repertoire, and not difficult to find in CD form. Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

Zoltan Kodaly is known for his Sonata For Solo Cello.

Max Reger wrote suites for solo cello (as well as suites for solo viola!).

Not very well known at all, but the Jean Sibelius Edition has tons of little movements for various chamber combinations. I enjoyed one of the solo cello works on there, I believe it was a Theme and Variations.

And if you're willing to go a little avant-garde, there is much more. Dutilleux's Sacher tribute, various Scelsi works, a couple of Saariaho works, and others.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

The Wikipedia list is quite lengthy. The majority are contemporary works (including many by leading and an interesting range of composers): Kahlevi Aho, Lera Auerbach, Luciano Berio, William Bolcom, Elliott Carter, John Corigliano, George Crumb, Michael Daugherty, Henri Dutilleux, Philip Glass, etc.:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_solo_cello_pieces


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I wouldn´t be without *George Crumb*´s Solo Cello Sonata 




Also: 
*Max Reger*: 3 Cello Suites op.131 



*Gyorgy Ligeti*´s Sonata 



*Sandor Veress*: Sonata 



*Ernst Bloch*: 3 Suites for Solo Cello 



*Moishe Weinberg*: 4 Sonatas for Solo Cello 



*Benjamin Britten*: 3 Suites for Cello Solo


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out Britten's :


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

Hindemith's Sonata for Solo Cello, Op.25, No.3





Ernst Krenek's Suite for Solo Cello Op.84


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(BTW, nice having you around again, _Hassid_ ;-) )


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Emmanuelle Bertrand - Works for Solo Cello

Wispelwey - Britten Suites :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Malcolm Arnold - Fantasy for Cello op. 130. Arnold wrote about a dozen fantasies for solo instruments from the 1960's onwards. The first group were written specifically for competition purposes but this later work was composed for Julian Lloyd-Webber and has more gravitas as a result. JL-W subsequently recorded it for ASV (see links below), but I have a recording on Naxos by Justin Pearson of the English Piano Trio.


----------

